
Show HN: Colors.sh – Bash colored and formatted output made easy - messutied
https://colors.sh/
======
messutied
I created this simple tool to help format the output of bash scripts, since it
was not so trivial when I wanted to do this myself, colors.sh lets you easily
set the formatting (foreground and background colors, etc), preview it and see
how to implement it.

Hope it's helpful for others too :)

